# Annoyance



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

General question what if you received unanimous letter with no return address but u might have a idea who sent it, it more like a stalked letter stating something maybe a ex spouse relationship trying to make trouble or anything any advice what to do :surprise:k


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's very hard to understand what you wrote.

Do you mean that you got an anonymous letter telling you something that an ex spouse did?

Why would you care what your ex spouse did?


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

It about my spouse exes who is sending letters out. I feel that they trying to make trouble for the spouse relationship. Need advice how to handled it


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I would not even open them, just burn them.


----------



## BlessedWithLove (Jun 12, 2016)

best to ignore it... if you don't then you're pretty much fueling the fire.


----------

